# Di che colore è?



## oceansize (19 Ottobre 2017)

*Di che colore è?*

Il nuovo tormentone, voi di che colore le vedete?


----------



## Nocciola (19 Ottobre 2017)

Grigio e verde acqua


----------



## oceansize (19 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grigio e verde acqua


a posto:rotfl:
io vedo altri colori


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grigio e verde acqua


anche io grigio e verde acqua


----------



## oceansize (19 Ottobre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> anche io grigio e verde acqua


io vedo rosa e bianco


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2017)

oceansize ha detto:


> io vedo rosa e bianco


mi devo preoccupare ?


----------



## Foglia (19 Ottobre 2017)

Confermo verde acqua e grigio.... Anche se nel grigio la base di rosa la vedo.


----------



## oceansize (19 Ottobre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi devo preoccupare ?


In effetti ho un leggero daltonismo...però non sono l'unica a vederle rosa! (Spero)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2017)

oceansize ha detto:


> In effetti ho un leggero daltonismo...però non sono l'unica a vederle rosa! (Spero)


io a questi giochini non azzecco mai il colore effettivo 
boh


----------

